# Anyone watching the Vikings Football game?



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

Skol vikings!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

AbbyS said:


> Skol vikings!!!!!!!!!!


I am following it online. I am living with someone and their ESPN and ESPN America stopped working a few days ago.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish I had a way to watch it  Must find american friends!!!


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

We have a slingbox, which I LOVE! Makes me feel like I am back in MN!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I call home a storage unit  LOl 

so no sling box...


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

AbbyS said:


> We have a slingbox, which I LOVE! Makes me feel like I am back in MN!


Ya I will be setting one up the next time I go to the US. Where in MN are you from? We moved here from the twin cities last month.


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm originally from southern MN, but lived in Eagan before coming to Dubai. I have been here for 4 months now, I like it, but miss home.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

AbbyS said:


> I'm originally from southern MN, but lived in Eagan before coming to Dubai. I have been here for 4 months now, I like it, but miss home.


Cool. My Father in Law lives in Eagan.


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

So, what made you move to Dubai? What do you think of it here so far?


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

*Vikings*



AbbyS said:


> So, what made you move to Dubai? What do you think of it here so far?


 Just finished watching the game. Vikings killed the Cowboys. We are moving to Dubai this summer. Nice to know there are fellow MN there!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

AbbyS said:


> So, what made you move to Dubai? What do you think of it here so far?


AbbyS,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Football as in where people actually use the foot to hit the ball and not just hold the ball in their *hands* and run. Right ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Football as in where people actually use the foot to hit the ball and not just hold the ball in their *hands* and run. Right ?


Nope, the girly American version of rugby (a proper mans game!!), but with loads of protective padding because they are delicate little 300 pounders


----------

